# Let The fog Rise........(LONG)



## SoCal Scare

*Let The Fog Rise........(long)*

Well I finaly got my VEI 950 Super Fogger and was able to go out front and play with it a little. As some of you had seen I placed "fog outlets" in my yard when we redid our landscape this last spring, They have been in place for quite a while awaiting true testing. Well now that the VEI "beast" has shown up I can finaly play with it and see how it works. The day started off great, I plugged the fogger in in the garage to let it warm up and didn't relize that i left the timer on w/ the fogger set at full. I heard the first blast of fog and went into the garage during the second. OMG I couldnt see my hand in front of my face the entire garage was full of fog. when i opened the door from the house into the garage so much fog got into the house that it set off the smoke alarms. 
So I went ahead and opened my garage door and the side door to vent the garage and move the fogger to the side of the house to set it up for the yard then this truck comes flying down the street and practicaly slides to a skid infront of the house and this guy jumps out, I'm looking at him like hes friggin crazy and he starts asking if everything is alright and if there is anyone else in the house. I said no and he asked what is burning I said nothing and asked him who he was? well come to find out he's an off duty Fireman who happened to be driving by on the next street over and saw the "smoke" and wanted to see if there was anything he could do. I told him what it was and he was amazed at how much he thought it looked like real smoke because it was so thick. 
He hung around A while as I set up to test the front yard and he was still amazed. so we went ahead and fogged the yard a few times and he had to go but he told me to make sure to contact the FD when we do our Block Party or we may have some unexpected guests. so here are some pics of the yard during landscaping and then with fog. The wind was blowing pretty good and I didn't use a chiller so it rose alot quicker but I think it should look great at night w/ the chiller in place. 
I am running the Froggys Fire & Rescue juice but I just ordered 2.5 gallons of the swamp juice for a little less smoke look. (hopefully)
before








after

















Very crude attachment system.








quick burst


----------



## SilverScream

Dude, AWESOME!!!


----------



## dqderrick

Seriously... that is amazing. You are a true fog geek. Friggin' underground fog lines in your landscaping! I'll have to remember that if I ever have ours redone. 

Wow. I'd love to see some video or even photos of it chilled and at night. 

DQ


----------



## beelce

That is way cool....great idea


----------



## Severin

OMG...you are the MAN! Can't wait to see the pics when its all set up.


----------



## Shanahan

Now this is what I'm talkin about!!! Great idea!

Some thoughts however...

The ports closest to your garage or your fogger will put out more fog than those further down twords the front of your lawn/street?

Ok so dig everything up and lets put smaller ports up by the garage and larger ones down tword the bottom of the lawn by the street. lol!

Fog will travel to the path of least resistance?

At any rate..still a great idea, and a nice way to spread it out.


----------



## SoCal Scare

Shanahan, I relized I would probably have that problem so what I do is put ducttape over the ports towards the center of the lawn until I get the desired amount of flow nearest the street. I should have used a 2" pipe up in the middle w/ a 3" by the street but oh well thats why God created Duct Tape.


----------



## Shanahan

SoCal 

Just doin some thinkin, thought I would share some ideas.

Excellent Idea you have, waiting to hear more from you after the big day!


----------



## Doc Doom

Some of us think about doing things and some of us actually do them. You 'da MAN!


----------



## lowdwnrob

Great idea. Thats awesome.


----------



## turtle2778

Now THATS a halloween house.


----------



## NickG

Mrs NickG says "oh great... something else for you to want to do" 

- looks great! Can't wait to see it with a chiller.


----------



## SoCal Scare

Well got the lighting for the cemetery done today and hope to get the fence and stones put up Thursday. Also got to play with the fog some more its a very cooland calm night and it looked great, I figured out that the 2 outlets closer to the street in the pics were a little covered w/ dirt/grass once that was cleared all 4 flowed nicely, I still did not have my chiller hooked up but it still looked great and the whole culdesac was quicly consumed in fog. I will definately be putting the fogger on the timer instead of running it constant, even at the lowest output setting it completely covered the yard ( and neighbors) w/ fog than took over the entire end of the street. I will post some pics of my lighting and cemetery oce they are in and get some video for those interested soon.


----------



## NickG

awesome.


----------



## Troy

I would run the machine through a chiller then into your pipes, I bet that would look awesome.


----------



## SoCal Scare

Troy, I will be running it through a trashcan chiller for Halloween, It is just to expensive to buy 60 pounds of ice when I test it. I will also be thouroghly wetting down the yard at dusk on Halloween to try to get it as cool as possible.


----------



## baedden kole

I know this is old, but to comment on your ice expense, where do you get your ice? I get my ice at the 99c store. 7lbs for a dollar, cant beat that. And I use 140 lbs. in my chiller, so $20 for ice is a deal for me. 

Also, have you tried the drain caps with the slots in them to put on your lines, you can just tape up those to get the backpressure you need for the fogger. I have a Chauvet 1300 if you ever wanted to test the pressure from that thing. It pumps pretty hard. 

And I absolutely love the drain lines in the yard. Pure genius.


----------



## Halloween FX Props

I agree. Pure evil genius! Some people are content to run automatic sprinkler systems in their yard. But not you. No, you went 100% haunter! Way to go.


----------



## Hippofeet

Way cool.


----------



## Lambchop

What a killer idea. Nice work.


----------



## screaminscott

One of these days I'm going to hook my fogger to our in-ground irritation system and see if I can get the fog to come out of the sprinklers! I'd probably have to remove the sprinkler heads, which might not be too much of a pain if I only did for selected ones.


----------



## Hsnopi

VERY nice! I thought about doing this on a smaller scale but this is fantastic.


----------



## dstading

A member here (I think) had piping for a fogger laid in when he had sprinklers installed in his front yard. The fog came up through 6-8 outlets in various locations; very effective. I imagine you'd need to cap them off during the rainy season to prevent the pipes from filling with water.


----------



## Japy

awesome idea.. Hopefully you don't damage them with a lawn mower?


----------



## kittensbutthole

Took yard fogging to a whole. Nother. Lebel.


----------



## rkkcarver

That is awesome thanks for sharing


----------

